# Pregnant...is it hormones or do I really miss him??



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 7 1/2 months pregnant and I'm missing being "physical" with my husband. I know if I do it would be just that, physical. I know I shouldn't but geez, this is hard, lol. Intimacy was the best part of our relationship, the one thing that always got better with time. I will NOT sleep with anyone else while I'm pregnant. I guess I'm stuck for the next 4 months without sex. Is it the hormones or am I really missing my husband or is it just physical? I'm not sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

It is probably a bit of both. It is hard enough to be missing the physical part of my relationship after 28 years (6 months since the last time for me) but I remember being pregnant and wanted it A LOT. Maybe some not intimate touching, like a massage would help ease the discomfort a bit. I cannot believe you are doing this while pregnant. Just think, you will soon have someone special to hug


----------

